# Bottom rigs



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Been fishing with cut bait these past weeks and was wondering if you guys could suggest a rig that keeps the cut bait up off the bottom. Just a couple of inches. Slow moving creek is what we have been fishing. Thanks


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

What cut bait (gill, shad, skipjack etc...) did you catch that Pike on?


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Crappie tail seems to work the best. Any suggestions?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

There are three rigs I use to keep bait off the bottom. Drop shot, Santee Cooper rig, or a slip bobber.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks Frank. I was thinking drop shot. I'm going to have to look up the santee cooper. Been fishing my whole life but never have fished on the bottom.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you might try a saltwater pompano rig with a pyramid sinkers. they are designed to keep the bait just off bottom. you can google pompano rigs and get a lot of good info on them.
sherman


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Sherman has a great suggestion as well. It would help to know what you are fishing for and where. I was killing stocked rainbow trout with a drop shot rig all weekend. Just using one of my bass rods with 12 pound mono I tied on a 3 foot, 4 pound flouro leader with a couple of tiny trout hooks and a casting sinker on the end. It's a great rig that could probably be dialed in a hundred different ways!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I googled the rig and it sure looks great. I'll give it a try. Thanks


----------

